# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Good or Bad Beetle?

## Ursula 101

Hi - 

I have these little guys all over my garden and was wondering what beetle are they.
If anyone knows PLEASE let me know.  Also wonder if they are good or bad for the garden.

Thanks

----------


## kahoel117

*hi ursula

looks like a type of ladybug. there is about 5000 species of ladybugs so not sure. if you have ladybugs in your garden, its a good thing since it eats other plant eating insects. 

a lot of useful info* HERE

*also...  welcome to the forum !*  :Clap:

----------

Ursula 101 (10-Nov-11)

----------


## Ursula 101

Hi 

Thanks - i know its a type of ladybug but was wondering if it is the harlequin Ladybug, an alien species.

Also they seem to be eating my plats - very unusual for friendly lady bugs...
Thanks for the help....  :Smile:  
Thanks for the site will have a look.

----------


## Julius Tristan

I thin lady bug can help plants. Common Lady bug are pest predator, lady bugs help plants by eating the bugs that attack plant.

----------

